
Ask HN: Could U.S., work without a president for the next 4 years? - thomasdd
I live in Europe. I don&#x27;t care much about U.S. But also I think, that the current US president election, takes about 10 years now! Really! How long does all this voting-voting-voting-voting-voting-voting-voting-voting-voting media campaign last? I think, is sick!<p>Isn’t the country like US or any other country, about the people who live there? The same people who go to work each day? The people that pay taxes and create values, and have no return in the local environment for that tax…<p>Do U.S. citizens really have to spend years of they live, just by looking on president candidates?<p>After watching the debate yesterday, after all this time you have to absorb the ever-lasting media presentations for the last months. Is this really about Voting-BAD &lt;vs&gt; Voting-BAD? Is this all voting opportunity that a country like U.S. can provide to the people? Hmmmm. After all this, it’s really just Coca-Cola VS PEPSI??? That sad!<p>P.S.: Who are the people who do organize those TV debates? Could those people run US for the next 4 years? As an experiment. I think they pay a role in all that execution and official stuff, the protocols, the representation of human and ethical barriers.<p>Let me know if I feel wrong about all this. Or anything else!<p>Thanks,
t.d.
======
smt88
The US can't work without a President because that position serves important
functions as a tie-breaker, diplomat, and leader of the Executive Branch of
our government. If you removed the President, no one would agree on who would
get to take over those responsibilities.

> _have no return in the local environment for that tax_

We have enormous amounts of return on our taxes. We don't have to be afraid of
getting sick and dying on the street because we have bad luck or lose our
jobs. We have roads and bridges and free schools for any child.

> _Is this all voting opportunity that a country like U.S. can provide to the
> people?_

Most Americans actively like and support one candidate or the other. They
don't see it as a choice between two bad candidates.

There are also literally tens of thousands of other officials being elected at
the same time. When we vote for the President, we're also voting for city and
state officials, as well as Congress (which is much more powerful than the
US).

> _Could those people run US for the next 4 years?_

The President doesn't run the US. They are the head of a large organization
with thousands of people in it, and even that organization doesn't run the US.
They have specific roles, and they share the task of running the US with
hundreds of thousands of other people, including hundreds of members of
Congress.

The President has a lot of control over foreign policy and a few other areas,
but you shouldn't think of the President as being like the CEO of a company.

~~~
sharemywin
As part of the executive branch there is also the military. In times of war
it's congresses job to declares war but the president commands the military
because congress would operate to slowly.

~~~
thomasdd
Mylitary could be based on A.I.! :)

~~~
smt88
That is either a joke or the worst, most terrifying suggestion I have ever
read.

------
stray
How can anyone complain about the most entertaining Presidential campaign
season ever? Last night was quality entertainment.

~~~
thomasdd
that solves my question. The exact point of view I must follow to this topic
:P thank you sir. Anywone with karma 20+, please delete my post :)

------
thomasdd
please YC, delete if its no-sense :) thx

~~~
gus_massa
When you get 20 karma you can flag offtopic post. With enough flags the story
will be automatically killed.

When it's egregious, you can email the mods hn@ycombinator.com .

Use both options wisely.

